# New BIG SCARY SHOW: MHC wrapup, HAA, bloodview Haunt, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – EPISODE 160 – MHC RECAP
Episode 160

Well, MHC has come and gone. A smaller than normal convention, but still packed with surprises. Badger brings us interviews views with Arx Mortis, Blood Prison, Creepy Creator, Grave Gear Studios, Jak Prints, Skeletons and More, The Haunted Schoolhouse, and Zombie Works. while Meathook Jim chats with Haunt Scheduler and the Ohio Haunters Associations.
The Roundtable of Terror offers up chairs to the President and Vice President of the Haunted Attraction Association, Brett Hays and Brett Molitor. You don’t want to miss out on the valuable information during this lively discussion.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Decapitated Killer Snakes, Meathook Jim is back, Between the Corpses, Vysther has a review of Bloodview Haunt and the Haunt-strumetalist spins a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Van Helsing’s Curse – Cry, Little Sister
Van Helsing’s Curse – Halloween
Wednesday 13 – What the Night Brings
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

